# Can anyone identify this skimmer?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

I recently bought a 150 gallon tank and the former owner included the skimmer for me, which he claims is a pretty good skimmer.

However, I don't know anything about the skimmer, and don't have a pump for it.

I'd really appreciate if someone could help me identify it, and let me know what size pump I should buy.

Much thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

can not identify, but I will suggest that before buying new pump check the prices, because new pump can cost you half of the new skimmer.

You better ask question if this skimmer good? you will buy pump and skimmer do not work properly. what is than...

I would also highly recommend to drill hole in the tank and go without overflow boxes.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

It looks like Turboflotor Multi,


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

violet said:


> It looks like Turboflotor Multi,


Agreed.

It is a decent skimmer. I have used one. It wasnt my favorite though. It can be tempermental. Adding cyclopeez was a good way to flood the collection cup.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Just to be clear, is this the one? http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/protein-skimmers/turboflotor-multi-sl.html

This is an external skimmer? and the two hoses attach to the overflow?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.marinedepot.com/Aqua_Med...immers-Aqua_Medic_USA-AQ1113-FIPSHONW-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for that folks. Much appreciated. So, after speaking to numerous people, I've decided that I will use this skimmer. Now, I just need to find a pump that has an impeller that I can use with this.

Mucho gracias!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

original pump was an applebe (spelling)

I recomend keeping this sitting in the sump. For how often that cup overflows, you can easily drain your tank with it. If it is in the sump, the water stays in the system. I recomend this from experience.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

J_T said:


> original pump was an applebe (spelling)


Sorry, J_T - it was an Atman PH-2500 pump that originally powered this skimmer:

http://www.aqua-medic.com/product/ph2500-needle-wheel-impeller/

The Atman pump has apparently since been discontinued, and has instead been replaced by the Ocean Runner 2500 pump (625gph) with a mesh wheel impeller:

http://www.aqua-medic.com/product/or-2500-skimmer-pump-3/

(Yeah - slow day at work today!)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Then we had different versions. Mine was an Applebe.
Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Let's play name that skimmer one more time! 

Any chance you know what this is?

And is it any good?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

As for first o.p with the multifloater, i dont think that will eventually skim a 150g stocked, the air draw on those is limited and tank passes per hour are also limited, id say rated for 90g at best.


----------

